
Microsoft Band SDK Release and Band Studio Introduction - numo16
http://channel9.msdn.com/coding4fun/blog/Microsoft-Band-SDK-Release-and-Band-Studio-Introduction
======
dickfickling
I've had the Microsoft Band for about two months now. For me, it's the perfect
combination of pedometer, heart rate monitor, and GPS tracker. It's great for
running and removes the need for an uncomfortable chest strap. Although I've
found the heart rate monitoring to be inexact to say the least, I'm hopeful
that that's something that can be improved via software update.

Very exciting to be able to develop my own applications for it now!

~~~
NicoJuicy
Did you notice any difference with your dedicated "heart monitor", if you have
one. Please share, i'm quit interested in that

~~~
kenjackson
I recently had a full heart work up at a place that had me hooked up to an EKG
machine while on a treadmill. I had a Band on and compared the data over time
and it was consistent the whole time within just a couple of bpm. I was
extremely impressed by how accurate it was.

It was only one day, but I left pretty confident in the data.

------
getsat
Okay, this is NOT what I expected when I clicked on the link. With all the
crazy MS news lately, I honestly thought they were putting out a competitor to
Logic Studio with a full SDK.

~~~
rasur
You're not the only one, sad to say.

~~~
umairsiddique
I thought the same.

------
rnernento
Are there any numbers out there on the user base? How many people are you
developing for?

~~~
RobotCaleb
??

------
daj40
This is exciting. Hopefully people will start to create apps that extend
existing stuff. First thing I'm doing is working on 2fa. Tired of having to
get my phone out for that nonsense.

